# Unable to mount USB keys



## thegolum35 (Aug 17, 2012)

Hello,

I have an issue when trying to mount DOS/Windows formatted keys. As you can see, 


```
# fdisk /dev/da0
******* Working on device /dev/da0 *******
parameters extracted from in-core disklabel are:
cylinders=487 heads=255 sectors/track=63 (16065 blks/cyl)

parameters to be used for BIOS calculations are:
cylinders=487 heads=255 sectors/track=63 (16065 blks/cyl)

Media sector size is 512
Warning: BIOS sector numbering starts with sector 1
Information from DOS bootblock is:
The data for partition 1 is:
sysid 7 (0x07),(NTFS, OS/2 HPFS, QNX-2 (16 bit) or Advanced UNIX)
    start 1072, size 7830480 (3823 Meg), flag 80 (active)
	beg: cyl 0/ head 1/ sector 1;
	end: cyl 249/ head 30/ sector 48
```

All seems good to me, but it doesn't work 

```
# mount -t msdosfs /dev/da0 /mnt
mount_msdosfs: /dev/da0: Invalid argument
```


```
# fdisk /dev/da1
******* Working on device /dev/da1 *******
parameters extracted from in-core disklabel are:
cylinders=243 heads=255 sectors/track=63 (16065 blks/cyl)

parameters to be used for BIOS calculations are:
cylinders=243 heads=255 sectors/track=63 (16065 blks/cyl)

Media sector size is 512
Warning: BIOS sector numbering starts with sector 1
Information from DOS bootblock is:
The data for partition 1 is:
sysid 11 (0x0b),(DOS or Windows 95 with 32 bit FAT)
    start 8064, size 3903616 (1906 Meg), flag 0
	beg: cyl 15/ head 1/ sector 12;
	end: cyl 471/ head 15/ sector 32
```

In that case, the same problem exists. I had never had such issues before.

Thanks for you help, Gollum


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 17, 2012)

The first one is NTFS.  OP, 
	
	



```
tags are more appropriate for long sections.  If you use [cmd] tags, the parameter in the first tag is for a prompt, like "%" or "#" for root.
```


----------



## tingo (Aug 18, 2012)

Most likely, the first partition (or slice in FreeBSD language) is called *da1s1*, not just da1.
Make it a habit to always do `$ ls -l /dev/da1*` when things like this happens, just in case the os has a different idea than you about what things should be called.
Or could it be that you confused *da0* and *da1*?


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 18, 2012)

file(1) is useful for detecting the filesystem on a partition.  Use -s when giving it a special file like /dev/da0s1.


----------

